# Alltrans SLC-Jackson Shuttle - Reviews?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have never taken the shuttle, but I have been to Jackson and SLC.

My advice: Unless you're saving more than 2 lift tickets worth of cash (doubtful), then just fly into Jackson. 

The airport is literally 15 minutes from town. You can be at the top of a lift within one hour of landing (provided that you have a place to stow your bags).

It will take you almost an hour just to get out of SLC airport.

I am headed to Jackson in 1.5 weeks. Plan lands at noon. We'll check in at the hotel, head to Hoback sports to rent some gear, grab lunch, relax and then do a night session at the Snow King.

Assuming you land in SLC at noon, you'll take 30-40 minutes getting out of the airport, wait for your bus to Jackson, probably roll into town around 6, check in and will have to choose between getting 2 hours of riding in or finding food.


----------

